# Reiseangebote zur gamescom: Köln ist  auf allen Wegen günstig und einfach zu erreichen



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Mai 2009)

*Reiseangebote zur gamescom: Köln ist  auf allen Wegen günstig und einfach zu erreichen*

[FONT=&quot]Kooperationen mit couchsurfer, connect, Deutsche Bahn und pendla.de
Hin- und Rückflüge aus ganz Europa nach Köln schon ab ca. 75 Euro
Buchung der Hotel- und Reiseangebote problemlos über das Internet 

*Der Countdown zur gamescom läuft. Europas neues Messe- und Entertainment-Highlight feiert am 19. August mit dem Medien- und Fachbesuchertag Premiere. Schon heute freut sich die europäische Gamer-Community auf die Öffnung des Top-Events für Privatbesucher einen Tag später, am 20. August. Unter dem Motto „Celebrate the games“ – „Feiert die Spiele“, erwartet die Spielefans in Köln die ganze Welt der interaktiven Unterhaltung. Die neuesten Konsolen, PC- und Onlinegames spielen die Hauptrolle. Ob auf der Messe oder danach, die Party geht weiter. Das gamescom-Festival, eröffnet von den Toten Hosen, bringt abends die Spiele in die Stadt. Musik und Entertainment im Zentrum Kölns warten schon. Um live bei der Premiere der gamescom in Köln dabei zu sein, ist die Anreise und der Aufenthalt in der Stadt am Rhein auf vielen Wegen zu günstigen Sonderpreisen möglich – wenige Mouseklicks im Internet genügen. Und das Beste dabei: Gamer aus allen Teilen der Welt können dabei gleichzeitig neue Freunde und Fans der interaktiven Unterhaltung kennen lernen. *

Wer aus dem europäischen Ausland nach Köln fliegt, dem bietet der Messeplatz am Rhein mit dem Flughafen Köln/Bonn beispielsweise Hin- und Rückflugtickets ab 75 Euro an (Germanwings, 20.-23.08. 2009, inkl. Steuer, Gebühr und Entgelte, Stand heute). Somit kann die Europäische Games-Community, egal ob aus England, Frankreich, Österreich, Schweiz, Osteuropa oder Skandinavien Köln problemlos per Flug erreichen und die gamescom-Party live erleben. Europas neues Messe- und Eventhighlight gamescom ist damit das perfekte Reiseziel während der Sommerferien. Auch außerhalb Europas ist der Flughafen Köln/Bonn optimal an das internationale Fernflugnetz angeschlossen. Insgesamt beinhaltet der Flugplan 55 Airlines, die rund 180 Ziele in mehr als 45 Ländern auf vier Kontinenten von New York bis Taipeh mit Köln verbinden. Allein 100 Strecken davon werden per Low-Cost-Carrier bedient. Deutschen Ausstellern und Besuchern stehen zudem mit Germanwings und Hapag-Lloyd-Express mehrmals täglich Flüge von und nach Berlin, Hamburg, München und Dresden zur Verfügung.
Und auch für die, die es ganz exklusiv haben wollen, ist gesorgt. Air-Partner bietet als Kooperationspartner der Koelnmesse exklusive Charterflüge zur gamescom an. Sei es mit einem Helikopter, einem exklusiven Privatjet oder einem Großraumflugzeug, Air Partner sorgt für das passende Fluggerät für jeden Anspruch. S-Bahnen zwischen dem Flughafen Köln / Bonn und der Koelnmesse verkehren alle 20 Minuten, die Fahrzeit beträgt 15 Minuten. www.koeln-bonn-airport.de (www.airport-cgn.de), Anreise - gamescom (www.gamescom-cologne.com/travelservice/). 

*Sonderpreise der Deutschen Bahn – Haltestation auf dem Messegelände* 
Wer mit der Bahn innerhalb Deutschlands anreist, kann seine Hin- und Rückfahrt bereits ab 89 Euro (2. Klasse) bzw. 139 Euro (1. Klasse) buchen und von der Haltestelle Bahnhof Köln Messe/Deutz direkt ins Messegeschehen einsteigen. Für Besucher aus den europäischen Großstädten Amsterdam, Brüssel, Kopenhagen, Wien, Zürich liegen die Ticketpreise für Hin- und Rückfahrt ebenfalls zwischen 89 und 129 Euro. Gebucht werden kann direkt bei der Deutschen Bahn per Telefon über die Veranstaltungshotline der Bahn unter dem Stichwort „gamescom“ (Tel. 01805 / 31 11 53). 
Der Bahnhof Köln Messe/Deutz liegt direkt am Südeingang des Messegeländes. Außerdem haben gamescom-Teilnehmer mit ihrer Eintrittskarte bzw. ihrem Ausweis freie Fahrt innerhalb der Verkehrsverbände Rhein-Sieg (VRS) und Rhein-Ruhr (VRR), die eine kostenlose Anreise z.B. aus weiten Teilen des Rheinlandes und dem gesamten Ruhrgebiets ermöglicht

*Bus- und PKW-Specials von connect-gamescom und pendla.de*
Wer die gamescom in Köln mit dem Bus oder PKW besuchen will, den führen insgesamt zehn Autobahnen auf den Autobahnring Köln. Ein dynamisches Verkehrsleitsystem führt die Fahrzeuge von dort bequem zu einem der fast 15.000 Parkplätze der Koelnmesse.
Einen besonderes Angebot für Gamer hat die Koelnmesse gemeinsam mit ihrem Partner Connect-gamescom organisiert: Connect-gamescom bietet deutschlandweiten Busservice, der die Besucher der gamescom aus über 30 Städten nach Köln und wieder zurück bringt. Darunter befinden sich alle wichtigen Großstädte wie Berlin, Hamburg, München oder Stuttgart aber auch viele kleinere wie Jena, Gießen oder Ulm. So gelangen die Besucher der gamescom direkt bis vor die Tore der Messe, ohne Umsteigen, ohne Wartezeiten. Buchung und weitere Informationen unter www.connect-gamescom.de. Auch für Reisende, die mit dem PKW zur gamescom kommen, hat die Koelnmesse gemeinsam mit ihrem Partner www.pendla.de ein interessantes Angebot. Auf pendla.de können Mitfahrgelegenheiten für Fahrer oder als Beifahrer gefunden werden, so dass die Fahrt nach Köln zum gemeinsamen Erlebnis wird, bei dem gleichzeitig die Umwelt entlastet wird.

*Treffpunkt Couch*
Wer die gamescom-Party auf dem Messegelände und in der Stadt hautnah erleben will, dabei am besten noch neue Freunde aus der games-community kennenlernen möchte, für den bietet die gamescom ebenfalls das Richtige. In Zusammenarbeit mit www.couchsurfer.com können sich Spieler und Fans der interaktiven Unterhaltung aus aller Welt zur Übernachtung eine Schlafgelegenheit samt neuen Kontakten in Köln und Umgebung organisieren. Mit mehr als einer Million registrierter „Surfer“ aus 231 Ländern, davon rund 100.000 in Deutschland ist Couchsurfer.com das größte soziale Netzwerk, das Reisende kostenlos mit Einheimischen verbindet und somit einen Beitrag zu Gastfreundschaft und kultureller Verbindung beiträgt. 

*Hotel- und Privatzimmervermittlung*
Koelnmesse Services, eine Tochter der Koelnmesse, ist mit fast 40 Servicedienstleistungen international führend und bietet umfassende Unterstützung sowohl bei der Anreise als auch bei der Suche nach der richtigen Übernachtungsmöglichkeit. Aussteller und Besucher können auf www.koelnmesse.de unter Services problemlos Zimmer in einem der über 70 Partnerhotels der Koelnmesse buchen (www.hotelzimmerbuchung.com). Durch die Partnerhotels hat die Koelnmesse die Möglichkeit, Hotelzimmer ganzjährig zu vergünstigten Konditionen an Besucher und Aussteller weiterzugeben. Die Vermittlung von Privatzimmern gehört ebenso zum Serviceangebot in Köln. Besucher haben außerdem die Möglichkeit ganze Reisepakete (Flug, Hotel und Mietwagen) sowie weitere Serviceleistungen vor Ort zu buchen. Darunter sind Transfers, Stadtrundfahrten oder beispielsweise Eintrittskarten zu kulturellen Angeboten, die zu vergünstigten Preisen erhältlich sind. Die gamescom ist Europas neues Messe- und Entertainmenthighlight der interaktiven Spieleindustrie. Vom 19.- 23.August 2009 treffen sich die internationale Games-Community, Familien und Fans von Computer- und Videospielen auf dem Messegelände in Köln und beim gamescom-Festival in der Stadt. Während im Businesscenter (Hallen 4,5) die Industrie und der Handel ihre Geschäfte und Kontakte pflegen, zeigen die Aussteller in der Entertainment-Area (Hallen 6-9) die ganze Welt der interaktiven Unterhaltung. Nach Messeschluss bringt dann das gamescom-Festival die Spiele in das Stadtzentrum Kölns.

 [/FONT]


----------



## clemi14 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Reiseangebote zur gamescom: Köln ist  auf allen Wegen günstig und einfach zu erreichen*

Will doch ehhh niemand hin!  

Wenn ich schon zu lesen bekomme, dass selbs#t Frankfurter, die es nach Köln weniger weit haben als nach Leipzig die Messe boykotieren wollen! 

nunja! Trotzdem allen anderen wünsch ich viel Spaß in Köln!


----------



## Kamino99 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Reiseangebote zur gamescom: Köln ist  auf allen Wegen günstig und einfach zu erreichen*

Also ich fahr von *Berlin* aus hin  

Nix hier mit Boykott. Köln ist der neue Standort und damit Basta!!!

Fahre am Samstag, 22.08.2009 um 04:00 Uhr morgens mit einem Kumpel los. Sind dann gegen 10:00 Uhr in Kölle 

Zurück gehts am Sonntag ab 15:00 - 16:00 Uhr. Sind dann gegen 22:00 Uhr wieder im armen, aber sexy Berlin 

Kann noch zwei Personen gegen Spritgeld mitnehmen.


----------



## ole88 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Reiseangebote zur gamescom: Köln ist  auf allen Wegen günstig und einfach zu erreichen*

naja ich fahr mit nem kumpel vielleicht aber auch nur um zu sehn obs soooo viel besser is, ich werd auf jeden fall leipzig und den mc fress vermissen


----------



## Bruce112 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Reiseangebote zur gamescom: Köln ist  auf allen Wegen günstig und einfach zu erreichen*

wer mit Flugzeug fliegt 

kann direkt von Flughafen ins SB Bahn einsteigen und zu Deutz Köln Arena fahren .
dann 1 station zu fuß gehen 5min oder mit der linie 3 oder 4 eine Station fahren .
dann ist man direkt vor der Deutz Messe 

Wer sich noch Nachts austoben will geht zur Klapps Mühle 

Publikum zwischen 25 -35 Jahre 

Wer sich besoffene Frauen abgeben will der sollte sich zur Wiener Steffi Orientieren .
Nach den 5 Glass Bier sehen die ziemlich gut aus

Die besten weiber sind bei Nachtflug .

alles in Friesenplatz.ausser Wiener Steffi



Wer auf Tranzi Steht sollte zu Palm Beach gehen


----------



## Kamino99 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Reiseangebote zur gamescom: Köln ist  auf allen Wegen günstig und einfach zu erreichen*

Wer Student ist, geht ins Ding (Rudolph-Platz oder ähnlich).

Die haben Motto-Nights. Mal Sektflasche für 4,99, mal Tequila für 0,50 Euro, mal . . . . Kleiner Schuppen zum Saufen und anschließend woanders feiern.


----------



## ruf!o (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Reiseangebote zur gamescom: Köln ist  auf allen Wegen günstig und einfach zu erreichen*

Ich glaub da starte ich auch mal hin. Stunde zugfahrt kann man da mal auf sich nehmen. Ich find Köln als Standort deutlich bequemer als leipzig.


----------



## michae1971 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Reiseangebote zur gamescom: Köln ist  auf allen Wegen günstig und einfach zu erreichen*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> wer mit Flugzeug fliegt
> 
> kann direkt von Flughafen ins SB Bahn einsteigen und zu Deutz Köln Arena fahren .
> dann 1 station zu fuß gehen 5min oder mit der linie 3 oder 4 eine Station fahren .
> dann ist man direkt vor der Deutz Messe


Ist es nicht einfacher mit der S-Bahn vom Airport direkt zur Haltestelle "Köln/Messe Deutz" zu fahren? Ohne Umzusteigen. Oder 1 Station zu Fuss zu gehen.


----------



## Zeph4r (5. August 2009)

*AW: Reiseangebote zur gamescom: Köln ist  auf allen Wegen günstig und einfach zu erreichen*



clemi14 schrieb:


> Will doch ehhh niemand hin!
> 
> Wenn ich schon zu lesen bekomme, dass selbs#t Frankfurter, die es nach Köln weniger weit haben als nach Leipzig die Messe boykotieren wollen!
> 
> nunja! Trotzdem allen anderen wünsch ich viel Spaß in Köln!



Tja denn mal Pech gehabt ich werde diese Messe Besuchen
Danke den Spass werde ich haben....


----------



## michae1971 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Reiseangebote zur gamescom: Köln ist  auf allen Wegen günstig und einfach zu erreichen*

Die Sonderzüge der Bahn zur Gamescom fallen aus!!!! Quelle: Sonderzug zur gamescom Köln


----------



## ole88 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Reiseangebote zur gamescom: Köln ist  auf allen Wegen günstig und einfach zu erreichen*

hurra, noch ein grund warum köln mies ist, warum sind die nur gewechselt


----------



## michae1971 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Reiseangebote zur gamescom: Köln ist  auf allen Wegen günstig und einfach zu erreichen*

Warum soll Kön mies sein, wenn die Bahn die Züge ausfallen läßt? Ist es mies weil Köln weiter von Oberfranken entfernt ist, als Leipzig? Ich habs nach Köln gute 560km und nach Leipzig warens gute 480km, weiß gar nicht wo es da ein Problem gibt?


----------



## ole88 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Reiseangebote zur gamescom: Köln ist  auf allen Wegen günstig und einfach zu erreichen*

das ich keine möglichkeit habe nach köln zu kommen alleine ist das mies mit auto mieten und zug dauert zu lange, ja es ist mies das ich nicht nach köln kann und das es einfach nicht ok ist was die bahn macht


----------



## michae1971 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Reiseangebote zur gamescom: Köln ist  auf allen Wegen günstig und einfach zu erreichen*

Wenns Dir mit der Bahn zu eh zu lange dauert, kanns Dir doch egal sein, was die Bahn macht. Gott sei dank komm ich mit dem Flieger.


----------



## ole88 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Reiseangebote zur gamescom: Köln ist  auf allen Wegen günstig und einfach zu erreichen*

ja schön für dich kauf dirn eis davon


----------



## Zoon (16. August 2009)

*AW: Reiseangebote zur gamescom: Köln ist  auf allen Wegen günstig und einfach zu erreichen*

In diesem Hotel war ich während des Amphi Festivals:

EXPRESS BY HOLIDAY INN MUELHEIM HOTELS | COLOGNE-MUELHEIM | Offizielle Website des Hotels

Preise sehr human incl. Frühstück, Zimmer ordentlich ausgestattet incl. TV, Internetanschluss, Fön, Telefon

Für Anreise mit alten Autos: Es liegt außerhalb der Umweltzone.

10 Minuten Fußweg zur Straßenbahn, danach kommt man ohne Umsteigen direkt zur Messe in 10 Minuten.


----------

